# New York crappie fishing



## zveryok (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey All,

Looking for a good spot for crappie/blue gill fishing around NYC. Any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

go finger lakes or Lake ontarino ... NYC is sucks


----------



## zveryok (Dec 2, 2007)

Is that the closest good crappie lake to New York City? Would seem strange if there isn't any other good lakes within a reasonable distance. Anyone else have any ideas?

Thanks.


----------

